# Leonard 'Bud' Lomell 2/75 Ranger Bn WWII.



## Ranger_Smoothie (Mar 8, 2011)

*



*
*One of the last of the Pointe du Hoc Rangers *has passed away:

Army Ranger veteran Leonard G. "Bud" Lomell, whose crucial D-Day heroics were chronicled in two best-selling books, died Tuesday March 1st of natural causes, according to J. Mark Mutter, township clerk and historian. Lomell was 91.
On the morning of June 6, 1944, Lomell and fellow members of the Army's 2nd Ranger Battalion landed on the beaches of France's Normandy region below Pointe du Hoc, a high promontory from which German artillery could fire on American landing zones.
[…]
"As they were landing, Lomell felt a sharp pain in his lower back. He was sure another Ranger with whom he had been arguing the day before had hit him. He turned and gave the guy a whack. Lomell still laughs when he recalls how the other Ranger was stunned, saying "What's that all about? I did nothing to you.'
"Lomell didn't realize until later that, in fact, he'd been shot through the right side. He kept going despite the wound."
Lomell earned the Distinguished Service Cross, the nation's second-highest military honor, for his actions on D-Day. He also earned the U.S. Army's Silver Star for gallantry in action, for leading 130 Army Rangers to seize a German fortified observation post called Castle Hill 400, just days before the Battle of the Bulge.

Our country has lost a Great Warrior, Rest Easy Sir! Rangers Lead The Way!!​


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 8, 2011)

RIP!


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 8, 2011)

Rest in Peace, Ranger Lomell!  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rest in peace Sir


----------



## Scotth (Mar 9, 2011)

R.I.P Ranger


----------



## elle (Mar 9, 2011)

Rest In Peace, Ranger.  Thank you is but a token of appreciation for your service


----------



## Muppet (Mar 9, 2011)

Rest in peace Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Mar 9, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Ranger.


----------



## sfmike (Mar 15, 2011)

RIP Warrior!

RLTW


----------



## Headshot (Mar 15, 2011)

RIP Brother.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 15, 2011)

RIP Ranger.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 15, 2011)

The standard. He lives on with the one he set, for others to follow and emulate.

Rest Easy Ranger.

~S~


----------

